# gender specific codes



## edieh (Feb 3, 2010)

I am looking for a list of gender specific CPT codes (both male and female). I thought this would be simple to find but I can't find it anywhere. Would rather not spend the time going thru all the codes. Thanks,
Edie


----------



## AHenderson (Feb 3, 2010)

Most of the gender-specific codes are found in the Urinary System section of CPT and the Male and Female Genital Systems section...hope this helps


----------

